

David Cohen: You Have Acquisition Interest, Now What? - MediaSquirrel
http://www.davidgcohen.com/2010/06/18/you-have-acquisition-interest-now-what/

======
cmer
Very often, acquirers will ask to have an "exclusive partnership" with you
instead of outright acquiring you.

SAY NO.

Take just want you to take all the risks. If the partnership doesn't work out,
you're pretty much out of business because you gave up everything else for
that exclusivity.

------
bdr
There's nothing about contacting other potential acquirers. That would seem
like a good idea, but I have no experience in this area. What's the wisdom
there?

------
ojbyrne
Leaves out the most important thing - Keep building/act like its not going to
happen. You get more leverage.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I don't think he did leave that out actually. In step 5, he says, "Explain
that you’re very busy working with customers and improving your product, and
that you can’t afford to distract the company without having at least a
ballpark understanding of the offer."

Did he have to spell it out further? Not to me

------
rokhayakebe
10.5) Ask for an insurance. If they end up not buying after your agreement,
they should pay you x% if the acquisition price.

~~~
ryanhuff
Interesting. Is such a request typical?

~~~
rokhayakebe
I am not sure, but I read it somewhere. I think it would be common for large
size acquisition as the company being approached my loose value if the deal
dies.

